# how much would a groom like this cost? vs doing it myself



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

the pic you show has shorter hair on the body and it gets longer on the legs, not such an easy thing to do. If you want him one length all over it would be much easier but won't look the same. The head will be a bit of scissoring and a good eye to get it even. I personally have no creativity and would probably do a horrible job, but other people that have an eye for it could probably do it with practice.

As for cost, it depends on how big your poodle is, how well it behaves, and exactly what you want (longer legs or not) In California prices are steep, other parts of the country not so much.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

I live in east Texas and I don't know how Teddy will react getting clipped he doesn't care for the blow drier but he just eventually sort of lays down and takes it I'm wondering if I should get him done professionally a few more times Then when he's used to the song and dance let my mom try her hand at it? $100 is a lot of money for me a month I knew it was possible when i choose the breed but things sort of happened fast and I had to act on the moment when I might not have been 100% ready but Abby's accident screwed that plan up big time. 


yeah I'm not trying to over think the cut I want it simple all over the body one length then just have the face and ears shaved up and have the mohawk.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I have never done a Mohawk,, but for less money, I leave pom poms and topknot and tail and cut the rest with a 4 or 7, that way I can get 2 months out of it and trim feet, face and sanitary area once a month. I do not know what a standard is here but a well behaved toy or what some refer to as teacups (extra small toy) is 65 per cut, if you can find someone you can trust and I cannot. Where there were good groomers her I made my appointment 6 months in advance, but they were good. One came to my house and groomer and he was 50.00 loved him.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

no idea about costs. just wanted to pop in to say i love the cut!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

swimmergirl247 said:


> I live in east Texas and I don't know how Teddy will react getting clipped he doesn't care for the blow drier but he just eventually sort of lays down and takes it I'm wondering if I should get him done professionally a few more times Then when he's used to the song and dance let my mom try her hand at it? $100 is a lot of money for me a month I knew it was possible when i choose the breed but things sort of happened fast and I had to act on the moment when I might not have been 100% ready but Abby's accident screwed that plan up big time.
> 
> 
> yeah I'm not trying to over think the cut I want it simple all over the body one length then just have the face and ears shaved up and have the mohawk.


The quite difficult part would be shaving the ears. Dogs don't like it either.
The rest is doable. Do have a pro. groom for a few months and at the end ask the groomer if your mom can watch. Some might allow this?
Eric


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

patk said:


> no idea about costs. just wanted to pop in to say i love the cut!


would a 10 blade clipper get it close enough but still show the difference I want the face and ears of possible to be short so he can stay cool on hot summer days which he will be working. but if can


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

you dont want to do a 10 on they body- thats like naked...way too short. The shortest youd want to go on the body is a 7f or a 4 or 5 if a little longer...but those are still really short. The face would be the 10 or 15 blade and then scissors for the ears and hawk. After hes been to the groomers a few times then you can try your hand at it. Seems pretty simple.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Ok, IF he came monthly and the body was all one length, 7F or 4F, shaved ears, clean face and feet and the mohawk, I would charge $65-$85 depending on size and cooperation of the dog. Now add longer time in between grooms, dog ends up being a 30", 80 pound poodle, then price goes up. But what you want is really an easy groom. 

7 or 10 blade for the ears, 15 or so on face and feet, and then the body. Biggest problem for someone doing it at home would be hot blades. My Mosers very very rarely even get warm when doing feet and face, but my Andis are warm after one or two feet. So, multiple blades would be needed. 

The mohawk could be a bit floppy till his adult coat comes in. I do one on a Schnauzer/Poodle mix every groom, Moe and his mohawk


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Occasionally I take Callie for a professional groom, similar to that style, shorter body, longer in the legs that taper into the shoulders and longer near the feet, etc. Callie is a mini (I don't know if larger dogs are more?) but after tip, it ends up costing me around $65. I hate to fork that much out (especially now that I have two) but I simply have not mastered clipping her body. No matter how I try, with a comb, size 10 blade, I can't get her even. I do ok with legs, face and feet, but I'm scared to try a 1/2 over all body clip myself for fear she will look like I ran over her with the lawnmower.


----------



## Khaleesiandthepoms (Feb 25, 2014)

I do this clip every once and a while and it runs anywhere from 60-90 depending on size of your standard but generally it's about 75 for a 45-50 pound standard, looks like the legs were hand scissored in a sort of lamb pattern and the body was clipped short, ears were clipped "clean" (that means naked in a #7 or #10) and the Mohawk I do in my sleep. Standards take a while to groom, I could do this in 90-100 minutes straight through but I'm VERY experienced and poodles should be completely hand dried to straighten the curls and get a good finish handscissoring. As far as doing it yourself its possible and I've seen many people home teach themselves with great success, please be very, very careful though as nicks and cuts will very likely happen especially with a #7 and they can be quite nasty if you aren't careful especially around tuck ups (that stretchy skin that connects the side of the tummy to the back leg you see from the side) ears (the edges and insides) and tongues are easy to nick, I would advise watching as many grooming videos as you can from well respected groomers (Jay Scruggs and Sue Zuecco are perfect for this) to learn good habits, I see a lot of groomer videos on youtube that teach unsafe or careless methods that are not for the amateur. Or maybe see if there's a groomer in your area willing to give you a lesson? Expect to pay for their time as time is money in this business and teaching you will likely run them behind or make them slower than usual Good luck whatever you decide to do! Looking at the clip it looks like that length on the body is between the length of a #5 blade and #7 blade and the muzzle and ears and sides of the head looks like a #10 blade, legs you could cheat and use a andis metal comb attachment of an #A, legs must be free of matts, DRY and blowdried straight for this to work though, scissor legs to columns to finish.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

That clip with the longer legs, would probably be about $80-$90 where I live. If the same length all over it would be a little less since it is less time consuming. We have clients come in who think 7F is too LONG and demand a 9F or 10F lol. It just depends what you want. I don't think I would want to shave a puppy down that short for the first few grooms though since they are wiggly and much easier to nick with a short blade. But it is possible to go that short if you want. I have quite a few clients request a 9F. I have had to shave down puppies with a 9F or 10F because they were pelted and I didn't have a choice, and they were fine. If you like the super naked look, go for a naked look lol. I was actually contemplating one for the summer because of Yuki's allergies and it will be easy to just rinse him off when he starts getting itchy from the pollens.

I love that clip...I might have to give it a try


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

This is my 2 cents worth coming from my very limited experience. 

I bought the Wahl Bravura and also got the combs for it. I have a straight slicker brush, curved slicker brush, 2 pairs of scissors, greyhound comb. I really like the clipper - comfortable in my hand, not too heavy.

If I could go back 2 years and start over I would. I did a lot wrong due to personal stuff going on. Anyway, brush hime EVERYDAY!!! Bring him to a groomer, yes it will cost about $75 give or take, then "groom" him at home also! turn on the clippers and run it over him as if you were clipping so he gets used to the sensation on his skin and to train him to stay still! I would also tidy up on the face, feet and tail area after 2 weeks. It won't be long so it will be easy. 

If you have the time, I would due some grooming on a weekly basis so it doesn't become a big job and you won't have a problem with mats.

Also have treats for him so he associates grooming time good things happen when I get groomed!

The more you do it at home, the easier it will get, then you could do it less often and he will be well behaved.

I would like a proper table to groom Luce. She is a mini and I put her on the washing machine for now - not the best, but it will do.

Also, he will not look "perfect" as you or your mom practices on him. If your OK with that, he surely will be also.


----------



## swimmergirl247 (Apr 23, 2015)

thanks everybody for the advice here he are the results after grooming yes he is naked its an 7F all over next time I night let him try a five on the body and see if I like that. but he feels like velvet and he's pretty happy and thinks he looks "cool" my only beef was i wanted tail into a lion tail but at the time we picked him up we were running late for something and did not have time to request to fix it. and the groomer said Teddy did amazing on the table he was only afraid of the blow dryer (which i think is so funny because he's otherwise fearless)



















https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd...._=1438684141_27ff53edade7a1aba1a3998e8abe561a


----------

